# How much hours do you play in a day ?



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 15, 2012)

How much time you are investing in a game on a single day ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 15, 2012)

School Days Two Hours and On Holidays 5 to 6 Hrs .


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 15, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> School Days Two Hours and On Holidays 5 to 6 Hrs .



Do Parents allow you to play that much time ?
In my childhood days,i was restricted to 1 hour only in alternate days.. Hehehe...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 15, 2012)

1-2 hours during holidays. else 2-3hrs per week. 
sometimes i also play for continuously 3 or more hours! 

just checked my total playtime on steam.
it counts my playtime as 306 hours. 
XqzM3 - Steam Hours Played API Calculator, Ranking and Stats
Lambent Stew : Steam Profile Analysis.

i'm sure that does go much higher since it doesn't count offline mode and non-steam games.  

and angry birds, draw my thing etc also amount to much playtime if you count them.

if i have no work, no exams, no new movies in cinema and tv, then i would keep on gaming for hours.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 15, 2012)

1 hour during school and coaching
6-7 hour during summer holidays


----------



## Alok (Jul 15, 2012)

Collage time > 24:00 to 02:00

Holiday > 09:00 to 16:00-17:00 and 22:00 to 01:00


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't screw me off... If we all were allowed to play we would play until we die


----------



## koolent (Jul 15, 2012)

1 hr in the evening 3pm -4pm and 2 hrs at night 10 pm - 12 am. 

Tennis from 7 pm - 8 pm.

Remains same during school or holidays.

Studies, all the time except gaming.


----------



## koolent (Jul 15, 2012)

Alok said:


> Collage time > *12pm to 2am *
> 
> Holiday > 9 am to 4-5 pm and 10pm to 1am



Maybe you should reduce the time.

Its 12 am to 2 am


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 15, 2012)

60-90 mins.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 15, 2012)

Used to be >7 hours a day.

But now, not even 2 hours


----------



## Alok (Jul 15, 2012)

koolent said:


> Maybe you should reduce the time.
> 
> Its 12 am to 2 am



ops  edited.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 15, 2012)

koolent said:


> Studies, all the time except gaming.



Really ?


----------



## mrintech (Jul 15, 2012)

4-5 hours everyday on iPad, PC and PS3


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Alok said:


> *Collage time > 12pm to 2am*
> 
> Holiday > 9 am to 4-5 pm and 10pm to 1am


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2012)

mrintech said:


> 4-5 hours everyday on iPad, PC and PS3



why sad then?


----------



## koolent (Jul 15, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> Really ?



Its my 9th this year. Have to study !!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 15, 2012)

RON28 said:


> why sad then?



prolly because no playtime on xbox.


----------



## nbaztec (Jul 15, 2012)

Selected titles that last ~8hours per year per release


----------



## Romonster (Jul 15, 2012)

12th class and still managed to play 6 hours daily for the whole year


----------



## R2K (Jul 15, 2012)

Not even 5 mins these days. Used to like gaming when I was in school
But these days I spend an awful lot of time on the internet. ( I don't wanna mention how much though )


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2012)

When i get time 8-9 hours per day, when i don't get time 0 seconds per day.


----------



## sarthak (Jul 15, 2012)

During first month of sem : 3-4 hours everyday, upto 12 hours on weekend
After first month : 0-2 hours everyday and upto 4 hours on weekend


----------



## iittopper (Jul 15, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Used to be >7 hours a day.
> 
> But now, not even 2 hours



why ? maybe because you are max payne and your wife and daughter were murdered


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 15, 2012)

>8 hours when busy
14-15 hours when free...


----------



## iittopper (Jul 15, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> >8 hours when busy
> 14-15 hours when free...



Dude you really are a pro ! when free , you play 14-15 hour + 6-7 hour sleep + 2-3 hour for every other thing = 24 hour of awsomeness


----------



## koolent (Jul 15, 2012)

Agree !! Who in the world allows so much gaming as a parent or job !!


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 15, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Dude you really are a pro ! when free , you play 14-15 hour + 6-7 hour sleep + 2-3 hour for every other thing = 24 hour of awsomeness



 thanks! 

my old job allowed this, but since jobless at present (quit the old one, plz don't imagine i got expelled for more n more absents in office due to gaming) , so focusing more on searching a new job.. 

and i am not a pro, haven't mastered even a single game, i just enjoy games..


----------



## iittopper (Jul 15, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> thanks!
> 
> my old job allowed this, but since jobless at present (quit the old one, plz don't imagine i got expelled for more n more absents in office due to gaming) , so focusing more on searching a new job..
> 
> and i am not a pro, haven't mastered even a single game, i just enjoy games..



you are my inspiration sir


----------



## nbaztec (Jul 15, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> my old job allowed this, but since jobless at present (quit the old one,* plz don't imagine i got expelled for more n more absents in office due to gaming*) , so focusing more on searching a new job..


We believe you.


----------



## SunE (Jul 15, 2012)

When I play games, I completely lose track of time


----------



## aaruni (Jul 15, 2012)

Varies from 0 seconds to many hours..


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 15, 2012)

Abhishek_Z said:


> Don't screw me off... If we all were allowed to play we would play until we die



+ 100
5 hrs/day(time passes very fast when playing Mmo's )and 
until someone kick me off from the chair,during holidays.



Shivam24 said:


> >8 hours when busy
> 14-15 hours when free...


wow,like to be as busy as youim glad you dont play 24hrs coz i read somewhere,abt people who died playing games playin more than 24 hrs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 15, 2012)

Used to play atleast 3 to 4 hour daily before. Now reduced to below an hour daily


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2012)

about 4-5 hrs


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jul 15, 2012)

30 min - 1 hour while at hostel.
5-6 hours at home.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 16, 2012)

1-2 hrs on office days
6-10 hrs on weekends/holidays


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 16, 2012)

Only on Saturday for 2 hours


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 16, 2012)

on an average 4-5 hours daily ....that too due to dumb working hours....on weekends I never bother counting


----------



## iittopper (Jul 16, 2012)

vaibhav23 said:


> Only on Saturday for 2 hours



Now that is too less


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 16, 2012)

A weekly average of around 55-60 hours.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 16, 2012)

my mother wouldn't allow more than that.
during summer holidays use to play 2-3 each day.
Using pc just for making project now


----------



## Anorion (Jul 16, 2012)

play continuously
ios or chrome mmos
just very interested and curious

have xbox, play mortal kombat vs dc universe to chill sometimes, few chars not finished yet, 

but otherwise the ios titles, game center, leader boards, social gaming scene is more involving, more or less like email or sms, especially on some asynchronous multiplayer titles


----------



## funskar (Jul 16, 2012)

Keep playing till the end when i bought ps3+gow3
Then same when i got my Bf3 delivered..

Bt after 12th boards.. not getting even a second to play.
Was waiting for max payne3 even got the game delivrd which i preordrd in feb[sad me).
Now will start playing again when hitman absolution cums or Moh-warfighter
I used to play 10-12hrs on sunday/Holidays only before my boards.
Bt Dyng to play skrim.


P.s - Nowadays takes 10-12 hrs xtra sleep on sunday/holidays


----------



## amjath (Jul 16, 2012)

soo many school kiddos here 

on topic: 8pm to 12am in weekdays
8am to 12am in weekends [if i have no work @ home on weekends and few minutes for lunch, dinner & prayer ]


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 16, 2012)

4-5 hrs / an average office day
10hrs/holidays


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2012)

Mon-Friday: depends on mood play 1~2hrs
Sat-Sunday: Pure Demon for 6~7 hrs day..my longest record once was 15hrs on Sunday


----------



## Omi (Jul 16, 2012)

till mom pulls of the plug/ friends storm the home and throw me off that seat.

They don't make good games now a days, just a PnC's of old titles, back then many games used to be a "new" experience, now its just iteration of the successful ones.

A few like Portal appease to the heart, more on graphics now a days.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 16, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> 4-5 hrs / an average office day
> 10hrs/holidays



 how come you manage 4-5 hrs on average office day..pray I had a job like yours!!


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 16, 2012)

I used to play 3-6 hrs daily until I reached 10th and now I'm like  this studying still manage to play 2 hrs max. rarely but still there's 2-3 hrs avg. for facebook, google + and ThinkDigit !!! 

I want more time for playin' games


----------



## puli44 (Jul 16, 2012)

normal days 3-4 hrs (have to get up early for office) 

weekends >8hrs


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 16, 2012)

football manager at least 8 hrs a day.


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 16, 2012)

masterkd said:


> how come you manage 4-5 hrs on average office day..pray I had a job like yours!!



i managed almost 6-8 hours in office days, from 6-7 pm to 2-3 am (2:30 was the limit, but sometimes crossed to 3 am, when multiplayer sessions of me3 and ac rev. and else )... 

slept 2:30 to 8 am, 8 to 8:30- brush, bathe, brkfast..

9 am office


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 16, 2012)

puli44 said:


> normal days 3-4 hrs (have to get up early for office)
> 
> weekends >8hrs


dai puli !;D


----------



## rouble (Jul 16, 2012)

1-2 Hours..Less na but my eyes have automatic shutdown system i.e. when I spend too much time on screens of any kind, I really begin to have a tough time concentrating or even using my mind during that time..Eyes start blinking like crazy..
Its like a threshold for me..Maybe that is the reason I have been saved from glasses till now..Thank God!!


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 16, 2012)

rouble said:


> 1-2 Hours..Less na but my eyes have automatic shutdown system i.e. when I spend too much time on screens of any kind, I really begin to have a tough time concentrating or even using my mind during that time..Eyes start blinking like crazy..
> Its like a threshold for me..Maybe that is the reason I have been saved from glasses till now..Thank God!!



hey if you don't feel comfortable on screen for long time , i advise you to use your pc as least as possible, also adjust the brightness and contrast of your display to a relaxing level...
cuz i blame video games responsible for my glasses


----------



## rouble (Jul 17, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> hey if you don't feel comfortable on screen for long time , i advise you to use your pc as least as possible, also adjust the brightness and contrast of your display to a relaxing level...
> cuz i blame video games responsible for my glasses



Yeah thnx for the concern man..
Although I take good care of my eyes but as I said even if I want to play more my eyes won't allow.
So its all good.
I am already using my monitor at the lowest possible settings..
Oh   But Its bound to happen to everybody in this age of tech.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 17, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> i managed almost 6-8 hours in office days, from 6-7 pm to 2-3 am (2:30 was the limit, but sometimes crossed to 3 am, when multiplayer sessions of me3 and ac rev. and else )...
> 
> slept 2:30 to 8 am, 8 to 8:30- brush, bathe, brkfast..
> 
> 9 am office



my schedule is like that, only exception is that i have to cook for a hour + to feed me


----------



## root.king (Jul 17, 2012)

strictly 9hours daily


----------



## iittopper (Jul 17, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> strictly 9hours daily


----------



## v_k_senthil (Jul 17, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Used to be >7 hours a day.
> 
> But now, not even 2 hours



same here... during my previous work and even when i was off job.

But with new job, its less than 2 hrs/weekday
4-6 hrs on Sunday


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 17, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> my schedule is like that, only exception is that i have to cook for a hour + to feed me



me too..

that is why i wrote 6-8(many times i missed my dinner due to multiplayer sessions) hours...


----------



## K3npachi (Jul 17, 2012)

10-12 Hours now since i don't have a job 
xFire says i have 1.2k+ hours of CoD4 ._.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 17, 2012)

HALF an Hour


----------



## ranjitsd (Jul 18, 2012)

till my parents start shouting


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 19, 2012)

ranjitsd said:


> till my parents start shouting



hahaha... 

Same case here... 


But the investing time in this is amazing, still no indian gamer in WCG Thou..


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 19, 2012)

If i have got a new game, till my eyes get tired. I am not a gamer per se but i was addicted to skyrim, more than 300 hours of it for sure and just started again as a redguard woman. I am only interested in in-game photography right now, which i will start after i get my 7850 HD.  for those who don't know what i am talking about: 

Dead End Thrills | The Art Of Gaming 

open this link and search skyrim, and don't click on it if you have a sucky braodband. 

P.S. people should also mention how many hours their computer runs in a day, irrespective of whether they play or not. Mine runs from 5 pm to 12 am on college days and on holidays i switch it on in the morning and shut down way past mid night.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 20, 2012)

skyrim was more real than the real world


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 20, 2012)

^ real world with a lot bugs


----------



## Anorion (Jul 20, 2012)

^scary how real world beta would be
but seriously, think about a movie, any movie, with skyrim quality landscapes  
exploit the available world, that's the ethic


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 20, 2012)

4-5 hours these days in may- june it was 10 hours approx.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 26, 2012)

Don't your eyes gets hurts playing long time ?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 26, 2012)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Don't your eyes gets hurts playing long time ?



yeah buddy but addictive of games..but not playing even for 1 hour now


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2012)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Don't your eyes gets hurts playing long time ?



It will if you play in a badly lit environment. I still remember my 7 hour sessions of Gran Turismo 2 and WWE on my Playstation 1.


----------



## satsworld (Jul 27, 2012)

Weekdays(College, hostel) + bad laptop = close to no gaming)
Weekends(Home) + Desktop = 10-12 hrs gaming per day...  
Holidays... Same as weekends... Lol.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2012)

Previously I use to play 3-4 hours per day but nowadays hardly 1-2 hours. Sometimes in lack of time I don't play at all.


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 27, 2012)

well I was playing so much these days and made the mistake of installing DOTA 2 also......now its like almost impossible to make time to get up from in front of the pc....

sleeping on the kb is not fun......passing out on the chair less so


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 27, 2012)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Don't your eyes gets hurts playing long time ?



nah! highest i have played is 18hrs continuous.

We had a gettogather after college & we had chicken+paratha+VAT69/Smirnoff+DOTA+local lan


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 27, 2012)

1 hour on weekdays and 2-4 hours on weekends


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2012)

Well I have also played like 16-18 hrs a day in stretch without a problem but now I don't have that much time to spend on gaming.


----------



## satsworld (Jul 29, 2012)

18 hours continuously... :O
My salute 2 u sir.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 29, 2012)

Depends no fixed time im bored of GAMING


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Not less than 5 hrs


----------



## daemon (Jul 29, 2012)

I were the parent of boys/girls who play games on machine more than 2-3 hours daily, I'd beat the $hit out of them


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 29, 2012)

R2K said:


> Not even 5 mins these days. Used to like gaming when I was in school
> But these days I spend an awful lot of time on the internet. ( I don't wanna mention how much though )



Gotcha

Addicted to Gta 4 nowdays 3-4 hrs on holidays(even my xams are going these days and its 12th) .On school and coaching days i play <1 hr Even then i m unable to complete my homework.



daemon said:


> I were the parent of boys/girls who play games on machine more than 2-3 hours daily, I'd beat the $hit out of them



Seems ur very eager to become a parent


----------



## baccilus (Jul 29, 2012)

I always play more than I should. I think we should start a gaming addiction support group.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

satsworld said:


> 18 hours continuously... :O
> My salute 2 u sir.



Thanks.  When you have free time gaming is no problem but nowadays I just can't get enough time to game as per my wish.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Thanks.  When you have free time gaming is no problem but nowadays I just can't get enough time to game as per my wish.


Same here! Believe me or not, how many nights gone I haven't sleep only for playing a game.


----------

